# Tuesday on Galveston Bay



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Winds finally let up and we were able to get out and do some fishing. Throwing Down South lures in Glow Chartreuse and Red Shad drifting over shell and under birds we scratched out our limits with several fish in the 3lb range. Caught a few shorts ones along with some sandies and a drum. Had a great time with the Weldon group!

I've got some days open next week. Give me a call to book a trip and lets go catch some fish.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

